# I rented a car for uber for the whole of last year



## PaxPwner (Oct 22, 2019)

Can I deduct the mileage that I've driven AND the lease payments?

Right now owing $3600 to IRS and in bad shape.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

PaxPwner said:


> Can I deduct the mileage that I've driven AND the lease payments?
> 
> Right now owing $3600 to IRS and in bad shape.


Naw, man. You don't own the car so you can't take mileage depreciation.


----------



## PaxPwner (Oct 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Naw, man. You don't own the car so you can't take mileage depreciation.


You mean mileage deduction?

So for rented vehicles, I can only deduct rental fees/gas?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

PaxPwner said:


> You mean mileage deduction?
> 
> So for rented vehicles, I can only deduct rental fees/gas?


Yea, mileage deduction is a business expense because your property is depreciating with every mile driven. If it's not your car, it's not a cost of business to you. 
You can deduct all other business expenses; rental fees, insurance, maintenance, gas, cleaning, water or snacks for pax, phone fees, etc to the extent that they support your business - not for personal use.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PaxPwner said:


> Can I deduct the mileage that I've driven AND the lease payments?
> 
> Right now owing $3600 to IRS and in bad shape.


 you cannot do mileage but you can do 100% of your rental payments as long as you don't use it for your personal use. And then any actual expenses. Such as gas, car washes, even your Pandora or Spotify subscription any maintenance that you pay out of pocket, etc


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok talk to a tax pro. 
I have a question for you .
how would the irs know you did not drive your own car ? The irs will ask you the make and model as long as you own any car they dont know you did not drive it . Hope that helps . If you dont own a car then yes they ask what car your driving then you claim every car wash rental fee lunch dinners your shoes jacket pants glasses hair cuts gps cameras everything you did for driving .
Yes you had to eat lunch or dinner when on the road claim it . a new question what if the car was repaired for body damage that cost 1500 and twice it was detailed for vomit 250 dollars . 25 dollars of gas a day typical . again im only asking you questions 
do you have friend of family that will sigh a bill that says they repaired it and somebody else cleaned it if they did so ?. You need some form of bill of sale even a hand written 1 as long as they swear its the truth if audited . everything i posted was fictional and total lye and or questions .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok talk to a tax pro.
> I have a question for you .
> how would the irs know you did not drive your own car ? The irs will ask you the make and model as long as you own any car they dont know you did not drive it . Hope that helps . If you dont own a car then yes they ask what car your driving then you claim every car wash rental fee lunch dinners your shoes jacket pants glasses hair cuts gps cameras everything you did for driving .
> Yes you had to eat lunch or dinner when on the road claim it . a new question what if the car was repaired for body damage that cost 1500 and twice it was detailed for vomit 250 dollars . 25 dollars of gas a day . again im only asking you questions
> do you have friend of family that will sigh a bill that says they repaired it and somebody else cleaned it . You need some form of bill of sale even a hand written 1 as long as they swear its the truth if audited . everything i posted was fictional and total lye and or questions .


Should change your username to UberTaxFraud. Follow this advice if you don't mind risking 10 years in prison for tax fraud.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Should change your username to UberTaxFraud. Follow this advice if you don't mind risking 10 years in prison for tax fraud.
> [/QUOAlways talk to a tax pro stay legal .
> its like holding up a bridge with tooth picks or fixing a tire with chewing gum . It all looks good on paper and in your pocket


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok talk to a tax pro.
> I have a question for you .
> how would the irs know you did not drive your own car ? The irs will ask you the make and model as long as you own any car they dont know you did not drive it . Hope that helps . If you dont own a car then yes they ask what car your driving then you claim every car wash rental fee lunch dinners your shoes jacket pants glasses hair cuts gps cameras everything you did for driving .
> Yes you had to eat lunch or dinner when on the road claim it . a new question what if the car was repaired for body damage that cost 1500 and twice it was detailed for vomit 250 dollars . 25 dollars of gas a day typical . again im only asking you questions
> do you have friend of family that will sigh a bill that says they repaired it and somebody else cleaned it if they did so ?. You need some form of bill of sale even a hand written 1 as long as they swear its the truth if audited . everything i posted was fictional and total lye and or questions .


@PaxPwner 
do NOT follow ⬆⬆⬆ advice&#129318; unless being institutionalized is all you know &#129335;&#127996;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PaxPwner said:


> Can I deduct the mileage that I've driven AND the lease payments?
> 
> Right now owing $3600 to IRS and in bad shape.


How much did you gross last year?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes you had to eat lunch or dinner when on the road claim it


You can only legally deduct meals when on travel. I believe it has to be a certain distance from home and staying overnight to count as deductible.

If you take your friend out to Chipotle to extoll the virtues of Ubering (dealing with rush hour traffic, Rohit, drunks, Rohit, people puking in your car, Rohit, dogs shitting in your backseat, Rohit) to get a referral fee, you can deduct that because you had a business purpose. You're also a piece of shit and a horrible 'friend' trying to dupe someone else into this shit.

Hope that distinction helps.

*I am not a qualified professional dispensing tax advice. Talk to a real tax professional. If you show up at an audit saying 'this @@@@@@@ Dallas fan on UPNet said...' you will wind up as Wesley Snipes cellmate


----------



## PaxPwner (Oct 22, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> How much did you gross last year?


106k

uber and lyft


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There are tax professionals here who are qualified to answer your questions. One of those is @UberTaxPro . He is a long time poster here who has made a major contribution to this forum. Pay heed to what he tells you.

Always get tax advice from a professional who is qualified to give that advice.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> @PaxPwner
> do NOT follow ⬆⬆⬆ advice&#129318; unless being institutionalized is all you know &#129335;&#127996;





New2This said:


> you will wind up as Wesley Snipes cellmate


Then again felons are looking pretty happy nowadays. Your call&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

PaxPwner said:


> 106k
> 
> uber and lyft


More to the point- what was your net profit after deducting U/L fees and commissions, and then deducting your car rental, gas, etc as @Daisey77 posted? Keep in mind that your SECA contributions are 15.3% of your net profit. For example if your net profit is around $20,000 you will owe upwards of $3,000 in SECA alone.
I concur with @Another Uber Driver re @UberTaxPro - he's our go-to tax guy, so pm him or watch for his reply to your thread. It's a busy time for him, so it may take a day or two. Good luck to you.

edit: I just read your post in another thread in which you said you amended your return and now owe $2700.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I had a tax professional as a passenger and they insisted that I could deduct the miles of a rental car using the standard IRS mileage deduction.

I think that person was completely incorrect but they were really insistent even after I explained how I understood the rental agreement to work, and the fact that the deduction exists partly to offset depreciation as a business expense.

Needless to say, I ignored their advice.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I had a tax professional as a passenger and they insisted that I could deduct the miles of a rental car using the standard IRS mileage deduction.
> 
> I think that person was completely incorrect but they were really insistent even after I explained how I understood the rental agreement to work, and the fact that the deduction exists partly to offset depreciation as a business expense.
> 
> Needless to say, I ignored their advice.


Maybe if the rental company charges you per mile but the deductible cost would be their rate, not the IRS standard.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

How many hours a week to earn 106K?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PaxPwner said:


> 106k
> 
> uber and lyft


More new member bullshit


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Again my post offered zero advice only questions .
Again i guarantee i would not be the one back paying 3500 dollars .


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TBone said:


> How many hours a week to earn 106K?


Mon-Fri 9am-5pm


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

106 / 9 to 5 hmmmmm . 51 dollars a hour .


----------



## PaxPwner (Oct 22, 2019)

106k is gross

after fees and expenses comes down to around 20k taxable


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

PaxPwner said:


> 106k is gross
> 
> after fees and expenses comes down to around 20k taxable


106k down to 20k ok ? you make me look good here . you must pay tax on the 106 gross minus your expenses


----------



## PaxPwner (Oct 22, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> 106k down to 20k ok ? you make me look good here . you must pay tax on the 106 gross minus your expenses


That is what I am doing


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> I had a tax professional as a passenger and they insisted that I could deduct the miles of a rental car using the standard IRS mileage deduction.
> 
> I think that person was completely incorrect but they were really insistent even after I explained how I understood the rental agreement to work, and the fact that the deduction exists partly to offset depreciation as a business expense.
> 
> Needless to say, I ignored their advice.


What I find confusing about using the SMR is that you can use it for business mileage on a car you lease.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Naw, man. You don't own the car so you can't take mileage depreciation.


Mileage isn't about "depreciation" it is about expenses for operation and maintenance.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

PaxPwner said:


> 106k is gross
> 
> after fees and expenses comes down to around 20k taxable


In another thread you said you got the tax you owe down to around $2700. As I mentioned previously, your SECA contributions would be over $3000. Are you sure you're doing it right? Or perhaps you qualify for the EIC that is offsetting part of your SECA?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> What I find confusing about using the SMR is that you can use it for business mileage on a car you lease.


I have heard that. Weird.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have heard that. Weird.


Yeah, you don't own a rental car, you don't own a leased car.-o:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> You can only legally deduct meals when on travel. I believe it has to be a certain distance from home and staying overnight to count as deductible.
> 
> If you take your friend out to Chipotle to extoll the virtues of Ubering (dealing with rush hour traffic, Rohit, drunks, Rohit, people puking in your car, Rohit, dogs shitting in your backseat, Rohit) to get a referral fee, you can deduct that because you had a business purpose. You're also a piece of shit and a horrible 'friend' trying to dupe someone else into this shit.
> 
> ...


You can also say

Cowboys suck!


----------

